Ask HN: Imgur Alternative? - thescribbblr
======
luckman212
[https://put.re](https://put.re) is worth a try.

~~~
thescribbblr
Thanks it's simple and easy

------
humanetech
Pixelfed, a decentralized alternative.

------
clintonb
Are you looking for specific features? What is wrong with imgur?

~~~
new_guy
They've started requiring a telephone number to see nsfw images.

~~~
ksaj
That's wild. Every 12 year old in my neighbourhood has a cell phone, so I'm
not sure what kind of control mechanism this is supposed to be.

------
ISL
Flickr? Reddit?

~~~
thescribbblr
Flickr and imgbb, i am using

